# Light Weight Saddle?



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

So I'm looking for a light weight saddle for my WW build and I've narrowed it down to a couple of choices. My short list includes the following:

1. Tune SpeedNeedle Marathon (109g)
2. Selle Italia SLR Teknologika (120g)
3. Selle Italia CX Zero Teknologika (96g)
4. AX-Lightness Endurance (78g)


In my mind, I've taken the AX-Lightness Enduro off the list because it's very pricey and hard to find. On top of that, their customer service is definitely below par and numerous people have questioned the durability of their products. I have no first hand experience, but am leery when I see those kind of reviews. That said, there are good reviews, too ... so I really don't know.

I've been trying to decide between the SpeedNeedle Marathon and the SLR Teknologika, but can't find either locally to touch, let alone try. Has anyone here tried one, the other, or both? Any thoughts, comments, etc?

The CX Zero Teknologica is a new addition to my list. It doesn't look like these are available yet, but may be by January. I'd be willing to wait if I could get a little more information on this saddle. Does anyone know anything about this saddle or when I might be able to get my hands on one?

A bit about me ... I ride a ton with my Specialized Toupe Team 130mm saddle now. It's fine, but on the heavy side at 175g or so. Weight is important as I try to find a saddle for my light bike (not my only bike), but in the end I'd rather go with a little heavier saddle that's comfortable than the lightest one on the market. In other words, I'd ultimately go with a 120g saddle if it provided the best ride, but I'd love to go with something lighter if possible.

Thanks in advance for any thoughts, comments, and experiences that you can share.

Brian


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

*Rails*

One quick note - I would definitely prefer a saddle with rails (actual rails, not integrated). On longer rides, it's nice to be able to use a saddle bag. Further research has shown that the Selle Italia CX Zero Teknologika does not have rails. :-( So while the weight is nice, it loses big points due to a lack of rails.

That gets the short list down to three saddles. Hopefully removing a saddle from the list makes the ultimate decision easier.

Thanks again for any input you can collectively provide.

Brian


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*I vote for*

this one


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I have had them all and went back to standard 135-145g SLR. I chose to save the 50g's some other area.

My Scott Cr1 was 10.8lbs but now @ 13lbs its better for me.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Tune SpeedNeedle Marathon (109g) has a rounded shaped sorta like a Selle Italia FLR saddle

Selle Italia SLR has a flat seating surface, and is quite a narrow saddle.

Personally I prefer the Tune shape over the flat narrow saddle of SLR. I do use the SLR on my mountain bike because a 135g SLR w/ hollow Ti Rails isn't that expensive, and I don't sit on teh saddle as much as the road bike. I can't tolerate the SLR on my road bike, it's too narrow. 

The tune is a very good saddle. Just remember to make sure your seatpost can accommodate these saddles you are interested in. Many have ovalized or oversized carbon saddle rails.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I just sold a Tune Speedneedle. It was an awesome saddle but I went from a hardtail to a rigid 29er for my MTB and wanted something a little more forgiving. On the hardtail it was very comfortable for all day riding. I also have a three year old AX Lightness Sprint on my road bike and find all day comfort on it. As to AX's durability its hit the pavement twice and only removed a little clear coat from the corner.


----------



## superflychief (Mar 25, 2008)

Have you looked at the Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonia Flow. I ride that one and it's an awesome saddle. Carbon rails/shell and minimal padding but super comfortable. Weight in at 120g.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

A saddle is something you should first and foremost go for complete comfort. I know a handful of friends, many pros or cat1, who ride 400g saddles. If you can't comfortably generate power on the bike for 5-6+hrs, then what is the point?


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

the tecknologica is a beautiful looking saddle, if the budget on my recent project hadnt swelled so much i would have had one


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

I really like the Arione CX. At 156gms, it's very light, but has a forgiving gel like padding. I seem to remember most of those ultra light carbon saddles are extremely narrow (like around 120 mm) If you think the SLR is narrow, you will be in for a big surprise with the AX and Tune.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

iliveonnitro said:


> A saddle is something you should first and foremost go for complete comfort. I know a handful of friends, many pros or cat1, who ride 400g saddles. If you can't comfortably generate power on the bike for 5-6+hrs, then what is the point?



I totally agree. Unless that sub 100g saddle is comfortable I'd rather look elsewhere to shave some grams. I find the old school Selle Italia Flite (190g) to be very comfortable for me. But if the answer was a 1.5 lb Brooks I'd plant my butt on that.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

spastook said:


> I totally agree. Unless that sub 100g saddle is comfortable I'd rather look elsewhere to shave some grams. I find the old school Selle Italia Flite (190g) to be very comfortable for me. But if the answer was a 1.5 lb Brooks I'd plant my butt on that.



According to weight weenies, Sella Italia claims a 235 gm weight. Some have weighed theirs as high as 280 gms, some as low as 202 (I doubt either of those extremes. I don't feel like taking mine off my never ridden mountain bike to weigh it, but I believe it to be around 240gms. For me, the Flite is not the most comfortable saddle, nor the lightest. Each butt it's own!


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

It's too bad it's now and not a year ago-- my MLD carbon saddle weighs in at 70g and its shape is designed like that of the specialized toupe. If that works for you now, it would have been a nice transition. I've had mine well over a year and used it w/ no issues (and it has rails-- carbon rails, but they are real rails.


----------

